# Instrumentation/PLC



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is it possible to get certified in either/both while still an apprentice? I must be a journeyman through my Union but, was wondering if I could do it on my own time.

I would like to be as marketable as possible before I turn out. I have seen certifications programs for PLC but, have found nothing in regard to Instrumentation.

If so, any suggestions? I am in Southern California.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard first of all. Secondly you can get PLC training online with out any job prerequisites. Instrumentation classes can be had online as well but there will be various requirements for certificate classes. You'd need to contact the institutions offering the classes.


----------



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you. Any recommendations on reputable sites/locations? Money is not an issue but, I fear that I may be scammed or cert would not be accepted nationally, etc.

As I said I could honestly not find anything solid on Instrumentation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Take a look here:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/online-training-reference-thread-166857/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a good one:

https://coned.georgebrown.ca/courses-and-certificates/programmable-logic-controllers-plc-technician-ii-certificate-distance-education/


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Any training you take will help you get hired, but more so if the person doing the hiring recognizes the source of the training. 

There's a lot of good training out there that nobody's heard of, you'd learn something and that's the main thing but it might not mean much when you're looking to get hired. 

Since Rockwell is the biggest name in the business, I'd think their certification would mean something to a lot of people looking to hire. It's not cheap, for example this one looks like over $6,000 or more: 

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/pp/gmst10-pp406_-en-e.pdf


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Many plants around here are asking for ISA training for the Instrumentation.


----------



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

bigdan1 said:


> Many plants around here are asking for ISA training for the Instrumentation.


Is there a difference between the training and certification?


https://www.isa.org/training-and-certification/

The training just mentions continuing education credits.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I spoke with the owner of an instrumentation company that calibrates flowmeters, among other things, and he requires a 2 year degree before he will hire you. He pays his techs around $30 an hour, the highest paid guy makes $48 an hour (he also programs PLCs).


----------

